# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  صفعات القدر..!

## المستحييل

واحده تلو الاخرى  تتجمهر  صفعات  من يد القدر خصيصا لي  ..
 احدها لغربتي وضياعي  في عالم لايعرف  معنى للرحمه  يستنزف كل قوتي  يذلني بتركي على ارض القدر اصارع  بدون امل  ابكي فانتحب  لكني في غربتي ..
 اخرى  لجرحي لنزيفي باستمرار  وهيجان الالم  وتشتيت الفكر بين خوف وحزن  وانين صامت  لادواء ولا حتى مسكن للالم ..
 واخرى  لقلبي اللذي ينبض لي ليبقى  هنا على كف القدر  ليرتقب بسمة شفاه  من عشق قلبي و ينبض ليتنشق بضع انفاس من انقاس اماني ..
 واخرى  لفكري اللذي يرمني فكل زواويه ومع كل صوره لذكرى مؤلمه لتتنتزع من روحي  روح طفل قتلت بايديهم ودنست بصورهم..
 واخرى لمنياتي التى لطالما حلمت لتحقيق احدها ولكني والى الاان اعجز عن تحقيق ابسطها وهي الابتعاد عن ماضي لطالما سبب لي عسر راحه..

 كلها صفعات تترتسم على راحة يدي وانا  بانتظار رحمة القدر لي..






 المستحيل...

----------


## كبرياء

*كلها صفعات تترتسم على راحة يدي وانا بانتظار رحمة القدر لي..*

*الرحمه من الله غآليتي ..~!!*
*وتلكـ الصفعـآت دروس تعلمنـآ ..~*
*يأس .. أو خوف أو حتى جرح ..~*
*يحطمنـآ ...* 
*لكننـآ سنعود أقوى ..~*

*وذلك المآضي ...* 
*أنتهى وولآ ...* 
*ولن تعيد جرآحنـآ نصفه ..~*
*أتمنى أن لآ تكون تلكـ كبريآء ..* 
*سببـآ أو أحد الصفعآت ...* 
*سلم قلمك قلبي ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## امــيرة

*موضوع في غاية الروعه
**
*

----------


## حلاالكون

يسلمواااااا غاليتي 
على فيض قلمك الذهبــــــي
لاعدمنك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
لمستُ باباً للحزن بين السطور ..... 
تمنيتٌ أم أُضمد تلك الجراح ... 

ولكن ،، 
لم أجد إلا الدعاء في هذه الليلة العظيمة ...
مُداوياً للجراح .. 

غاليتي المستحيل.. 
رائعة في سرد التعابير.. 
مُتقنة للحروف.. 
دمتي ودام قلمكِ ينبض بيننا .. 
افتقدناه كثيراً في الأاونه الأخيرة .. 
فلاتحرمينا من روعته مجدداً.. 

سيل من الدعاء لكِ عزيزتي.. 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ.. 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## آسفه على الوفـا

أنهضي أيتهــا الفتآة 

فالغـد سـوف  يكون نواتج  الصفعات

فكل صفعه هي بحد ذاتها صحوه من غفوه  ..!!

فالانسان لايتعلم إلا من صفعات القدر ..)


هكذا هي الحيـآة ربمــا قد تطيل صفعاته ولكن تآكدي

لن تحملها الى الابد .. .. 


*

عآفاك الله ..

,

آسفه على الوفــــا ..
..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*كلها صفعات تترتسم على راحة يدي وانا بانتظار رحمة القدر لي..*
*منذ متى كان القدر رحيما !!!!؟؟؟*
*هكذا القدر دائما لا نال منه الا الالم والوجع ولوعة الأحزان..*
*فاعلمي أخية..*
*أنك عندما تبتسمي .... يحزن القدر*
*وعندما تضحكي .. يبكي القدر*
*وعندما تفرحي.. يتالم القدر*
*وعند صمودك .. يتراجع القدر*
*وعند صراخك في وجه .. ينسحب مستسلما من حياتك التي رسمتها*
*فاطلبي من الله الرحمة وليس القدر*
*لأنه ..*
*هو..*
*وفقط ..*
*هو..*
*إلهي وإلهك..*
*من يستطيع شفائك عم لما بكِ..*
*دموعهـ*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

ويوفقك ان شاء الله ..

كلمات رائعه ..

كل المودة

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

تتوارد على صفحات كُلاَ منا ....جرآح
قد نصفع باالقدر...
وقد نصدم بواقع لم تكتبه لنا الأيام...
تقبلي تحياتي
*حــــــلا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيض رائع جدا 
تسلم اياديش 
وياليت نتعلم من هالصفعات

----------


## المستحييل

*كبريائي ..*
*اميره ..*
*حلا الكون,,*
*دمعه على السطور...*
*اسفه على الوفاء..*
*دموع الوحده ..*
*شبكة الناصره,..*
*حلا ..*
*عفاف الهدى ..*
*شكرا على المرور الحلو ..*
*المستحيل..*

----------


## عنيده

_السلاموو.._

_كلمات حزينه جدا .. 

لم اكف عن قراءتها مرارا و تكرار .._

_لشده تاثري بها .._

_تسلم اناملك خيتو .._ 

_موفقه لكل خير .._

----------


## المستحييل

*يعيطك العافيه عنيده على المرور الحلو..*
*المستحيل..*

----------


## برج الاسد04

تسلم على الموضوع المهم  واتمنى تتواصل بمثل هده المواضيع والله الموفق

----------


## شاري الطيب

*المستحيل*


*هنا ابداع وتميز بروعه ماسطرته*


*واخترته لنا اناملكِ من روعه وابداع*


*وموضوع قي قمه الروعه* 


*وفقكِ الله* **

----------

